# Winrar error



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

I tried to unpack a .rar-file, [file].rar .. en this error appeared:

! E:\Mijn doc\[file]: CRC failed in [file] The file is corrupt
! E:\Mijn doc\[file].rar: Unexpected end of archive

What is this error and how could I fix this?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Try another program to extract them it is a freeware program called Tugzip, and can extract .Rar files.
Here is the link Click here


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

I tried it, and it did the same as winrar. After a few seconds of unpacking, it suddenly stops.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok, when you download the .Rar file did you get all of it?


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

yes I have the whole file.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

It is saying that the file is corrupt, how big is the file? and where did you get it from?

Have you tried re-downloading it?


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

The file is about 4 gb. The filename was in Japanese characters, so I tried changing the karakters to roman letters, but that didn't work out either.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What does this have to do with networking? :4-dontkno


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

Well, this is the only section for applications, so this seemed the most useful. I couldn't find another section for applications.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Proberly the Microsoft forum would have been better. Never mind.
Have you solved the problem?


----------



## okeee (May 14, 2006)

Yes, the file was not completely configured.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Ok thats good.


----------

